# Buying new board NEED HELP!!



## vlocka (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi, im on my 2nd season looking for a all mountain board. my problem is its so hard to find my specs.

im 6"2 and about 175LBS. I wear size 11.5 boots.

I need a mid-wide or wide board. prob 26 Waist width and around 158-159 board size? is this correct?

Can someone send me or show me some examples of what boards i can grab. I been researching and cannot find anything.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

vlocka said:


> Hi, im on my 2nd season looking for a all mountain board. my problem is its so hard to find my specs.
> 
> im 6"2 and about 175LBS. I wear size 11.5 boots.
> 
> ...


Try harder. DC Supernatant, Burton Custom, Nitro Team, Rome Ravine, Yes Standard or Typo, Arbor Coda, any of the Ride 'Pig' family and plenty more. 

I have to add, if your shoe size is 11.5, you shouldn't be in an 11.5 snowboard boot. It's worth checking out the boot forum for proper sizing and fitment advice if you haven't already. If you can get down to say a 10.5 boot that opens up your options a lot more too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

vlocka said:


> Hi, im on my 2nd season looking for a all mountain board. my problem is its so hard to find my specs.
> 
> im 6"2 and about 175LBS. I wear size 11.5 boots.
> 
> ...


Hi vlocka,

Let's not use boot size. Only barefoot measurement should be used for board sizing. It will not be hard at all to find a board for you. Size 11 is the most common foot size for male snowboarders and 175 is very close to the middle of the most common weight range. Waist width should never be used for comparing foot size to board width. Nothing happens at the waist.  Barefoot measurement (adjusted for actual stance width and angle) should be matched to board width at the inserts.


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## vlocka (Jul 4, 2019)

ok thanks i will check out that thread and measure my foot. appreciate the help.


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

*My recommendation...*

Hi Vlocka,

I'm almost the same as you (6'1", 195, 11.5 Asics shoe size (and 10.5 Solomon boot size). I have been riding since 1991 and have ridden a number of board and the only 2 I have now for everything except carving in hard boots (I do steeps, groomers, trees and used to drop cliffs), are a Nidecker Ultralight 167 and a Nidecker Megalight 164. I prefer the Megalight, as it is faster to maneuvering heavier snow and does not sacrifice flotation. The once I have are older and I got them for a steal when a shop ion Denver closed down and they liquidated inventory. They have titanium plates under the footbed section which allow more stability when going fast. It reminded me of the old Volant metal cap skis. You can use a shorter ski that had the stability of a longer ski, and that is what you get with these Nideckers. There are Megalights out there for under $400. My second favorite was the old Burton Craig Kelly Extreme (I rode a 181 to handle the pow in Oregon back in 1993/1994 season when i worked at Mt. Hood for a season.)

Given your height, a longer board will give you stability. Given your foot size, you can successfully use a normal waist size board, but I prefer a mid-wide to avoid drag from boots in powder.

Best wishes to your hunt for the new board.

RkyMtn


----------



## vlocka (Jul 4, 2019)

164? that sounds a little too long for me . i know stability is there when its longer, but i need to be able to manuver a little better. Im looking into a 159-160 maybe even a 158? what do you guys think?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

vlocka said:


> 164? that sounds a little too long for me . i know stability is there when its longer, but i need to be able to manuver a little better. Im looking into a 159-160 maybe even a 158? what do you guys think?


164 is a freeride board for you. It will be really stable if you're mostly charging groomers but if you want to do freestyle things a 159 would be much better. At your weight you can go shorter than that especially on a wide board.

But seriously, measure your feet. Most people are in boots that are way too big for them. I rode for years in size 11 boots but I'm actually a 10, and that opens up many board options for me.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

vlocka said:


> 164? that sounds a little too long for me . i know stability is there when its longer, but i need to be able to manuver a little better. Im looking into a 159-160 maybe even a 158? what do you guys think?


Hi Vlocka,

Tip to tip board length (i.e. 159, 164, etc) are very poor indicators of performance. Two boards of the same "length" will rarely have the same effective edge or running surface (two measurements that actually matter). Furthermore it is also rare for the named length to be correct. In most instances it will vary by 1-5 cm from the actual length. The same is true with width marketing terms such as Wide or Mid-Wide. There has never been any standard for these terms. One company's mid-wide may be narrower than another company's standard width. 

The only reliable way to find the correct gear begins with barefoot measurement. That measurement is used to find the correct board width at the inserts (along with stance width and stance angle). I would strongly suggest that you take that step first. This can avoid a whole series of very expensive mistakes.

STOKED!


----------

